# external fixation with closed reduction



## NEOSM507 (Aug 15, 2017)

An orthopedic had to apply an external fixation in order to reduce an ankle fracture.  Should he bill for the external fixation only or both the eternal fixation and a closed reduction?  The patient will require a second procedure in which ORIF will be performed.  

Thank you


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 16, 2017)

*Depends on what was done*

This is actually common for ankle fractures. If the physician manipulated the fracture, then you can bill fracture care with the external fixation. Use modifier -58 when the ORIF is performed usually about 10-14 days later. If the physician did not manipulate the fracture before applying the external fixator, I would only bill the fixator.


----------

